# La FNMT emitirá su primera moneda de 1 kilo de plata pura



## asqueado (8 Ene 2017)

La FNMT emitirá su primera moneda de 1 kilo de plata pura

Hace casi un año que tuve la primera noticia de que la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre estaba planeando la emisión de la primera moneda de plata pura de 1 kilo de peso. Hoy ya os puedo facilitar algo más de información y una imagen de gran tamaño de un boceto de esta peculiar moneda, y del curioso motivo que para alguno puede resultar el tema al que estará dedicada.

El tema elegido para la primera moneda de estas características es «Historia del Dólar», en referencia al dólar estadounidense y al origen español de este. Aparte de contar con un kilo de plata pura, el diámetro de la misma también será de grandes proporciones, se anuncia que contará con 100 milímetros. 







El anverso, como veis en la imagen de arriba, contará con la efigie del Rey Felipe VI en el centro, rodeado de distintas monedas españolas y estadounidenses, precursoras del dólar. El texto HISTORIA DE DÓLAR se muestra en español e inglés, en un claro guiño a posibles compradores de fuera del país. 








El reverso muestra en el centro las Columnas de Hércules que flanquean el escudo y soportan el lema Plus Ultra en el escudo de España, además del logo y marca de ceca de la FNMT. Alrededor se muestran más monedas precursoras del dólar, además del valor facial 300 euro y el año de emisión 2017.

A día de hoy no tengo idea de cuándo se pondrá a la venta, ni tampoco de su precio. La primera vez que podamos ver una moneda acuñada será durante la World Money Fair de Berlín 2017, a celebrar del 3 al 5 de febrero, donde la FNMT posiblemente la tenga expuesta en su stand.

*El origen español del dólar*

El real de a ocho, la moneda de mayor circulación en el Imperio español, fue el origen del dólar americano. Los reales de a ocho eran moneda circulante no solo en América, sino también en Asia.








Pero también circulaba la moneda española en las Trece Colonias británicas de América del norte, mucho antes de que declararan su independencia. Debido a la dificultad de las navegaciones, era mucho más fácil surtirse de los cercanos y acreditados reales de a ocho acuñados en México que de libras esterlinas inglesas, de modo que en las Trece Colonias la moneda española circulaba normalmente, y era conocida primero como spanish thaler, pasando después a spanish daller, y más tarde a spanish dollar.

Cuando llegó el momento de la emancipación de las colonias, los flamantes Estados Unidos se desligaron formalmente de la moneda británica y se vieron en la necesidad de acuñar moneda propia. Pero resultaba difícil introducir en el comercio un valor nuevo, y por ello se recurrió al que entonces lo poseía en grado sumo en todo el mundo: el peso duro, la moneda española real de a ocho.

Cuando llegó el momento de la emancipación de las colonias, los flamantes Estados Unidos se desligaron formalmente de la moneda británica y se vieron en la necesidad de acuñar moneda propia. Pero resultaba difícil introducir en el comercio un valor nuevo, y por ello se recurrió al que entonces lo poseía en grado sumo en todo el mundo: el peso duro, la moneda española real de a ocho.

Había muchas de estas monedas en circulación y tenían la garantía de su prestigio y de su depurado contenido de plata, de modo que el real de a ocho de la monarquía española se convirtió en la base de la moneda de los Estados Unidos.

El texto es un extracto del articulo publicado por el hispanista y escritor Borja Cardelús, en el diario digital El Imparcial. Os recomiendo leerlo completo. El origen español del dólar | El Imparcial

FUENTE: La FNMT emitirá su primera moneda de 1 kilo de plata pura | Numismatica Visual

.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Ene 2017)

menos mal que no son para meterlas en la cartera ::


----------



## kikepm (8 Ene 2017)

Precio de venta?

Si las venden como las de 12 o 20€ va a comprar su puta madre.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Ene 2017)

Me parece un mojón de diseño, y el precio versus agarrando.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (8 Ene 2017)

Si se mantiene la política de la FNMT esperad un precio sobre los 2000 pavos, están acostumbrados a vender mierda a precio de oro (o plata)


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ene 2017)

Es horrible.


----------



## Inversor_92 (8 Ene 2017)

No compensa adquirirla.


----------



## musu19 (8 Ene 2017)

ya lo sabran... pero el simbolo del dollar "$" son las dos columnas de hercules y el lema plus ultra!!!!


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Ene 2017)

600 pavos el kilo, valor facial 300, spot 20% minimo, nos vamos a 800 pavos ricamente, menuda puta remierda


----------



## Mentira (9 Ene 2017)

Es fea de cojones.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2017)

La FNMT deberia cambiar el diseñador de monedas de manera urgente.
Menudo engendro.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (10 Ene 2017)

Que la FNMT la privaticen... o que la quemen...con los diseñadores dentro a poder ser...


----------



## susanojuicio (10 Ene 2017)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Si se mantiene la política de la FNMT esperad un precio sobre los 2000 pavos, están acostumbrados a vender mierda a precio de oro (o plata)



Como en Galeria del Coleccionista

Detalles de lujo | Galería del coleccionista


----------



## fff (11 Ene 2017)

Unos 1200 me han comentado.


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2017)

fff dijo:


> Unos 1200 me han comentado.



Más cara que esta:







2012 Australia 1 kilo Silver Year of the Dragon BU | Perth Mint Silver (2012 Dragon Coins) (Series 2) | APMEX

y que esta:







http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-569862988-calendario-azteca-1kg-de-plata-pura-_JM

A mi me parece simplemente vergonzoso. 

Y bueno, y si comparamos diseños....bueno....es que no sé ni que decir que transmita fielmente lo que pienso... ::

Bueno si sé:













y la española:


----------



## vox = lloronas (11 Ene 2017)

No es que pensase comprar ese engendro, pero si la sacan por 1200€ tienen más poca vergüenza que el jurado de Miss Helsinki


----------



## FilibustHero (11 Ene 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Precio de venta?
> 
> Si las venden como las de 12 o 20€ va a comprar su puta madre.



.... yo he comprado las de 12€ a 12€ en la ventanilla del Banco de España. ¿Te parece caro?ienso:


----------



## kikepm (12 Ene 2017)

FilibustHero dijo:


> .... yo he comprado las de 12€ a 12€ en la ventanilla del Banco de España. ¿Te parece caro?ienso:



ahora mismo si


----------



## Beto (12 Ene 2017)

le pones este diseño un poco menos trabajado y no dura diez minutos la moneda


----------



## Barruno (14 Ene 2017)

Beto dijo:


> le pones este diseño un poco menos trabajado y no dura diez minutos la moneda



Que representa ese cuadro?


----------



## Nanote (14 Ene 2017)

Rocroi, el último tercio, de Ferrer Dalmau


----------



## asqueado (16 Ene 2017)

Información sobre la World Money Fair 2017

El fin de semana del 3 al 5 de febrero algunas de las Casas de Moneda más importantes del planeta se darán cita para presentarnos todas sus novedades y futuras emisiones. También los vendedores más reputados de Europa tendrán sus puestos repletos de miles y miles de monedas, donde los coleccionistas podrán encontrar aquellas monedas que andaban buscando desde hacía años.

*Invitado de Honor*

Cada año una Casa de Moneda es la invitada de honor, este año le toca el turno a la South African Mint que conmemora en 2017 los 50 años de la moneda de oro de tipo Bullion Krugerrand, acuñada por primera vez en 1967 con el fin de facilitar la compraventa del oro sudafricano en el mercado.

*Qué veremos por parte de la FNMT*

Sin duda lo que más expectación ha levantado es la primera moneda de 1 kilo de plata acuñada por la FNMT, de la que se espera se pueda contemplar alguna ya acuñada. A lo publicado aquí sobre la citada moneda os puedo añadir como nuevos datos que su volumen de emisión estará limitado a únicamente 1.000 piezas, su fecha de puesta a la venta se prevé entre febrero y marzo y vendrá presentada en un estuche de gran lujo acompañada de un libro explicando la historia del de Real de a Ocho, así como de otras monedas españolas precursoras del dólar norteamericano.



Dentro del programa de emisiones español de 2017 también se presentará la moneda de 30 euros de este año con dedicatoria al XXV Aniversario de la Firma del Tratado de la Unión Europea, conocido como Tratado de Maastricht. Se acuñarán monedas en plata y oro dedicadas a la Copa Mundial de la FIFA Rusia 2018 y otras muchas otras que ya os iré presentando.

Supongo que se pondrá a la venta la habitual cartera dedicada a la WMF como todos los años, aunque no tengo ninguna informacion al respecto, donde podremos ver por primera vez una imagen real de la moneda de 2 euros conmemorativa con la imagen de la Iglesia de Santa María del Naranco.

Fuente:Información y Catálogo de la World Money Fair 2017 | Numismatica Visual
.


----------



## mk73 (16 Ene 2017)

Yo no la veo la pieza tan horrible...he visto cosas peores. Lo que le mata es el precio...si son 1200€ pues se van cuatro pueblos los de la fnmt. Aunque bueno siguen fieles a sus principios.
La moneda es sobria, clasica, y con un cierto copiado de los primeros cincuentines que acuñaron los de la fnmt.

Estoy seguro que más de uno picara, y la comprara.

Gracias al forero "asqueado" por toda la information que da.


----------



## dmdp78 (20 Ene 2017)

Hola,
El simbolo del Dollar Americano es una abreviatura utilizada por los contables y representa: *S*panish Do*ll*ars , 

Su existencia se debe a los primeros billetes de las colonias Americanas que tomaron la moneda referencia del mundo en ese momento.
Hasta entonces cada persona y en cada colonia se utilizaban muchas monedas de los principales países Europeos: Florines, Shellines, Ducados, Reales, Escudos, Marcos y por supuesto Libras y Peniques. Al querer independizarse de Inglaterra los Americanos fueron a lo mas útil y práctico posible, tomaron la moneda Española como referencia a la suya, y como es costumbre en Ingles de anteponer el adjetivo al nombre…. también lo aplicaron a los números, 

Supongo que lo la mayoría lo sabréis, aquí dejo una foto de uno de los primeros billetes de los EE.UU donde se aprecia claramente.


----------



## mk73 (27 Ene 2017)

segun he podido saber se va a unos 1850 euros


----------



## el juli (27 Ene 2017)

Un precio disparatado


----------



## susanojuicio (27 Ene 2017)

lo histórico seria la FNMT empieza a emitir su Criptomoneda.

Gensanta una moneda de 1 kilo, no hay tragaperra que se la trague


----------



## mk73 (27 Ene 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Fantástico, que me esperen 1850 años para comprarla.
> 
> Los españoles siempre tan listos a la hora de vender.
> 
> Habrá estúpidos que la reserven antes de su salida a venta.





Ya, la verdad es que se han ido cuatro pueblos si al final sale por ese precio. 
Si estuviera a 900 o maximo mil euros, pues bueno... yo me hubiera planteado de tal vez comprarla pero uffff; por ese precio, NO.


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (27 Ene 2017)

Se sabe de cuánto será la tirada?


----------



## asqueado (27 Ene 2017)

mk73 dijo:


> segun he podido saber se va a unos 1850 euros




:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:, perdona mk73 no he podido contenerme, es de chiste, aun cuando la vendieran a la mitad, para mi ya era cara, que se tiren al monte a engañar y robar.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2017 at 22:22 ----------




Fede70 dijo:


> Se sabe de cuánto será la tirada?



Pues segun tengo entendido 1000 piezas, le sobran 999 :XX::XX::XX: o habra muchos ilusos que la compren, conmigo:no::no::no:


----------



## mk73 (27 Ene 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:, perdona mk73 no he podido contenerme, es de chiste, aun cuando la vendieran a la mitad, para mi ya era cara, que se tiren al monte a engañar y robar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ene-2017 at 22:22 ----------
> 
> ...




Ya, si al final sale por ese precio ...es un verdadero timo. Muy caraduras los de fnmt.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ene 2017)

Spain is different...


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (28 Ene 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:, perdona mk73 no he podido contenerme, es de chiste, aun cuando la vendieran a la mitad, para mi ya era cara, que se tiren al monte a engañar y robar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ene-2017 at 22:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues teniendo en cuenta la tirada de solo 1000 monedas, aunque el precio me sigue pareciendo excesivo, con el paso de los años, muchos años, podría ser rentable haberla pilladoienso:


----------



## mk73 (28 Ene 2017)

Fede70 dijo:


> Pues teniendo en cuenta la tirada de solo 1000 monedas, aunque el precio me sigue pareciendo excesivo, con el paso de los años, muchos años, podría ser rentable haberla pilladoienso:



El que acuñen mil monedas no quiere decir que con el paso de los años, se vaya a revalorizar. Hay otro tipo de monedas con mas tirada y se han revalorizado mucho, por qué? Porque son muy buscada. El precio sube o baja, principalmente por la oferta y la demanda.
Encima aqui hablamos de una pieza de la fnmt que en el 90% de los casos nadie quiere este tipo de piezas.


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (29 Ene 2017)

mk73 dijo:


> El que acuñen mil monedas no quiere decir que con el paso de los años, se vaya a revalorizar. Hay otro tipo de monedas con mas tirada y se han revalorizado mucho, por qué? Porque son muy buscada. El precio sube o baja, principalmente por la oferta y la demanda.
> Encima aqui hablamos de una pieza de la fnmt que en el 90% de los casos nadie quiere este tipo de piezas.



Ciertamente, no había evaluado eso de la oferta y la demanda, está claro que si estas monedas de nuestra FNMT no son apreciadas aquí en España, difícilmente los chinos o cualquiera otro de fuera se va a volver loco queriéndolas comprar.


----------



## carmelo.r (30 Ene 2017)

Madre mía 1800€...

No me parece de las más bonitas, pero tampoco es horrible, pero ese precio está x3 de lo que debería de ser.


----------



## mk73 (15 Feb 2017)

Los franceses no han querido ser menos y van a poner otra de kg de plata por el modico precio de 2220 euros.
Os dejo el enlace 

Statue de la Liberté Monnaie de 1Kg Argent | Monnaie de Paris


a priori , por fotos, tampoco es que sea algo extraordinario el disenyo


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Feb 2017)

mk73 dijo:


> Los franceses no han querido ser menos y van a poner otra de kg de plata por el modico precio de 2220 euros.
> Os dejo el enlace
> 
> Statue de la Liberté Monnaie de 1Kg Argent | Monnaie de Paris
> ...



Es tirando a muy fea y cuesta lo mismo que 3 lingotes de 1 Kg. ::


----------



## kikepm (15 Feb 2017)

Va a comprar (monedas sobrevaloradas de plata) SU PUTA MADRE


----------



## asqueado (15 Feb 2017)

Bajo mi punto de vista, de un tiempo a esta parte, las cecas y casas de la moneda, poco a poco cada dia nos estan robando mas, con esas tiradas cortas, que hace que la moneda tengan un precio desorbitado, con relacion al precio del metal, como ejemplo pongo nuestras famosas de 12-20 y 30 euros que con el mismo peso, nos estan atracando, o con las de 10 euros hacen que esta aficion, este dando repugnacia y asco. Y que decir sobre las marias de 2 euros, eso es de escandalo que lleguen a valer cuatro o cinco veces mas que una moneda historica de algunos siglos. Y si te metes a echarle un viztazo a las ventas que hay en algunas paginas, me pongo las manos en la cabeza hasta donde llegan las pujas, cosa que con la misma moneda y calidad se compraban por menos de la mitad de las pujas. Hay que aprovecharse y comprar bullon que este cercano al spot como refugio, y estoy completamente seguro que aquellos que compren esas "preciosidades":XX::XX: les pasara con el paso del tiempo a lo que los cincuentines, ecus, etc. etc. 

:fiufiu:


----------



## Orooo (16 Feb 2017)

mk73 dijo:


> Los franceses no han querido ser menos y van a poner otra de kg de plata por el modico precio de 2220 euros.
> Os dejo el enlace
> 
> Statue de la Liberté Monnaie de 1Kg Argent | Monnaie de Paris
> ...




El que le haya puesto el precio a esa moneda lo habra hecho mientras estaba subido a un columpio. 

Con ese dinero me compro una kookaburra de 1 kg, que encima es mas bonita, un krugerrand, y me sobra para pegarme una mariscada. Vamos que es como si me regalasen un krugerrand y una mariscada por lo mismo.


----------



## asqueado (21 Feb 2017)

Bueno pues ya sabemos el costo de esta moneda *1500 euros + Iva* :XX::XX::XX:

Casi han triplicado el precio de la moneda con relacion a como esta el metal, que ladrones y sinverguenzas son, aqui teneis el B.O:E.

BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2017-1372


Orden EIC/108/2017, de 6 de febrero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de la I Serie de "Un Kilogramo de Plata" dedicada a la "Historia del Dólar".


*Artículo 7. Precios de venta al público.

El precio inicial de venta al público de la moneda será de 1500 euros, IVA excluido.

En el caso de que, una vez en vigor la presente disposición, las cotizaciones oficiales de los mercados correspondientes a los metales preciosos utilizados en su producción y acuñación, experimentaran fluctuaciones superiores al cuatro por ciento de la media aritmética de las cotizaciones diarias del mes anterior a dicha vigencia, modificando los valores de los metales utilizados y, por ello, el precio inicial de venta al público establecido, la Secretaría General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, de acuerdo con tales cotizaciones, podrá revisar el precio inicial de esta moneda, al alza o a la baja, previo informe del Banco de España y de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda.*


:fiufiu:


----------



## carmelo.r (21 Feb 2017)

Madre mía, qué pena!!


----------



## pamarvilla (21 Feb 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno pues ya sabemos el costo de esta moneda *1500 euros + Iva* :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Casi han triplicado el precio de la moneda con relacion a como esta el metal, que ladrones y sinverguenzas son, aqui teneis el B.O:E.
> 
> ...



Por pedir que no sea. 
¡Menudos jetas!:abajo:
::


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2017)

Bueno, allá ellos: les va a resultar muy difícil "colocarla"... Yo sé de uno que va a pasar de largo por semejante TONTERÍA. Y es que hay que ser MUY BURROS para "ofertarla" a ese precio. Desde luego, demuestran una total ignorancia de cómo está el mercado en estos momentos y lo que se puede encontrar en él con esa "Plata"...

Saludos.


----------



## selu72 (22 Feb 2017)

Una pasada


----------



## El hombre bala (22 Feb 2017)

Lo que demuestran es en la estima que nos tienen a los coleccionista-numismatico-metaleros!
Deben pensar que somos lelos!!


----------



## selu72 (22 Feb 2017)

*opinion*

se lo posian haber currado un poco más


----------



## mk73 (23 Feb 2017)

La historia esta q la fnmt es un organisme publico y como tal sus trabajadores tienen un sueldo de la administracion. Con lo dicho, si venden muchas de esas "monedas" , o pocas, o si tienen exito o no , les da completamrnte igual. Asi como les trae sin cuidado el coleccionista o numismatiqo.
Tienen su politica de acunyar sus chapas de plata y oro para darse a conocer a nivel intarnacional en por ejemplo ferias q se organizan entre cecas y poco mas. De ahi q meten esos precios, les importaun bledo vender cien o diez o ninguna.


----------



## apeche2000 (23 Feb 2017)

dudo que tenga éxito en el mercado...


----------



## mk73 (15 Abr 2017)

Las primeras fotos que salen de la pieza en cuestion








moneda historia dolar kg - Recherche Google


----------



## Bohemian (16 Abr 2017)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Si se mantiene la política de la FNMT esperad un precio sobre los 2000 pavos, están acostumbrados a vender mierda a precio de oro (o plata)



¿No me jodas que la van a vender por precios tan elevados? Iba a comprarla, a algunos no les ha gustado el diseño, pero creo que soy el único que le gusta a pesar de que sea contrario a la monarquía :XX:


----------



## luismarple (16 Abr 2017)

Hay alcantarillas con un reverso con más encanto que el de esa moneda.


----------



## coque42 (18 Abr 2017)

PEGO UNA APORTACIÓN DE HACE UNOS AÑOS QUE HIZO UN FORERO DE BURBUJA.INFO AL RESPECTO DE LAS MONEDAS DE 12 EUROS DE LA FNMT QUE VIENE SIENDO MAS O MENOS LO MISMO:


Sólo los necios confunden valor y precio.

No son comparables las monedas de 12 € del BdE acuñadas en la FNMT, con las monedas del Calendario Lunar Chino acuñadas en la Perth Mint de Australia, y eso por muchos motivos:

1.- Las monedas de Australia son de plata .999, mientras que las de España son de plata .925 .

2.- Las monedas australianas vienen encapsuladas, mientras que las españolas vienen en una bolsita de plástico, y bastante cutre, por cierto.

3.- Las monedas españolas tienen una tirada de hasta 2.000.000 de piezas, mientras que las 1/2 onzas del Calendario Lunar tienen una tirada significativamente inferior, que aunque a priori no está limitada, no supera en ningún caso las 500.000 monedas.

4.- Las monedas de Australia tienen un target mundial de clientes, mientras que las españolas tienen habitualmente como clientes fieles a quienes colecciona moneda española y/o euros. En España no habrá más de 30.000 coleccionistas de moneda nueva de nuestro país. El resto son compradores -europeos principalmente- que coleccionan euros, adquirentes ocasionales y/o personas que las dan como regalo, numismáticos y algunos nuevos "inversoreh" que se congregan en torno a burbuja.info.

5.- El hecho de que en la moneda el tema sea un animal, multiplica exponencialmente a los interesados y coleccionistas a nivel mundial, que además puede comprar toda una serie de monedas superiores, la de 1 oz., la de 2 oz., la de 5 oz., la de 10 oz., la de 1/2 kilo y la de kilo. Tanto como para colección como para regalo, son una piezas muy bonitas.

6.- Las monedas de la Perth Mint, además, se pueden encontrar en calidad Proof, mientras que en el BdE, tan sólo te venden una moneda simplona envuelta en un plastiquito.

7.- Entre los clientes de las monedas de la Perth de Australia hay varios públicos -entre otros- a los que les interesa especialmente: 

- A los coleccionistas de Estados Unidos de América, ya que les encanta coleccionar en sets y monedas temáticas, como éstas que son de animales y a la vez de horóscopo.

- A los coleccionistas de China (tienen un enorme potencial), ya que el motivo de la emisión es que cada año es representado por un animal de su cultura, por lo que representa un regalo ideal para conmemorar el animal de su año de nacimiento.

- Los inversores en moneda de plata pura (referida a pureza .999 o superior). Piensa que la misma ceca además acuña las kookaburras y los koalas.

8.- El calendario lunar de China va por su segunda serie (nuevo ciclo en la que se repiten los mismos animales, con otros diseños), con un éxito absoluto de acogida a nivel mundial y ventas. En la actualidad, las primeras piezas suelen estar muy demandadas, por ejemplo, una serpiente o un dragón pueden valer hasta más de cuatro veces su precio de salida.

¿Y cuál es el precedente de las monedas de 12 euros? Pues las monedas de 2.000 pesetas. El público va a las numismáticas a preguntar lo que valdrían pensando que son dueños de un tesoro y se quedan a cuadros cuando el numismático les dice que les paga 11 euros, ya que el las lleva a cambiar al Banco de España y le dan 12 euros, y que el euro se lo lleva él para tomarse un café por el trabajo realizado.

9.- El diseño de las monedas temáticas del Calendario Lunar es infinitamente superior a las de 12 euros. Eso no lo puede discutir nadie.

10.- El potencial de revalorización de ambas monedas dista muchísimo. Tan sólo hemos de remitirnos a las monedas de la primera serie. Y la demanda y el reconicimiento de la moneda a nivel global también lo es.

Ahora bien, si te hace feliz comprar monedas de 12 euros y pagar la plata a más de 700 euros el kilo, házlo y pasa absolutamente de mi comentario, que a mí me da igual. Tú puedes ser feliz como a tí te dé la gana.

Por cierto, hasta antes de la última subida de estos días, yo podía comprarlas por menos de 12 euros -ahora debería preguntar precio-, mientras que las monedas del BdE, puedo adquirirlas mañana si lo deseo al mismo precio.

Si la plata sube un 30%, las monedas de las Perth Mint seguirán subiendo, mientras que las de 12 euros seguirán valiendo 12 €. Que están monedas se acumulen y se agoten en el BdE no me preocupa, siempre se revalorizarán muchísimo menos que las monedas de plata pura de Australia.

Consejo de "inversoh" a "inversoh": chacho, compra lo que quieras, pero p'apalarcarte un BMW compra otra moneda, amijoh, que por monedas no será.


----------



## mk73 (18 Abr 2017)

hace unos dias en un site de internet vi que de dicha pieza de kg de la fnmt habian hasta la fecha tres piezas reservadas...
o sea que si la tirada es de mil, ni de lejos van a fabricar ni tan siquiera la mitad
al final me da a mi que se van a contar con los dedos de una mano

una pena pues a un precio razonable, yo la hubiera comprado


----------



## asqueado (18 Abr 2017)

mk73 dijo:


> hace unos dias en un site de internet vi que de dicha pieza de kg de la fnmt habian hasta la fecha tres piezas reservadas...
> o sea que si la tirada es de mil, ni de lejos van a fabricar ni tan siquiera la mitad
> al final me da a mi que se van a contar con los dedos de una mano
> 
> una pena pues a un precio razonable, yo la hubiera comprado



Pero tu cuando has visto que la FNMT ponga a sus piezas un precio razonable, siempre ha hecho negocio, no se cuantas fabricaran pero si estas interesado espera unos años y veras como pasa igual que con los cincuentines o los ecus, ya lo estan vendiendo mas baratos que el metal que tienen:XX:

:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 22:05 ----------




paraisofiscal dijo:


> A mi me parece que algo no encaja.
> 
> 12/16,65grs=0,72 Eur/gr.x 31,1=22,41 Eur/Ozt.
> 
> ...



Para mi lo bueno que tiene esas monedas es que independientemente del precio de la plata en que este en ese momento, siempre que las devuelvas al Banco de España te van a dar 12 euros o bien si interesa, con un buen soplete y un crisol en el campo, se hacen unas sardinas estupendas, :XX::XX:.
Algunos amigos me han invitado varias veces para comerlas y otros pescados a la parrilla :XX::XX:


----------



## asqueado (16 May 2017)

*YA VAN BAJANDO, OIGA QUE SE LAS QUITAN DE LAS MANOS*









FACILIDADES de PAGO. Consúltenos

*Por la Gran Demanda existente, le recomendamos
agilice su pedido a la mayor brevedad.* :XX::XX::XX:

OFERTA POR TIEMPO LIMITADO y
SALVO AGOTAMIENTO.

Tiraje sólo 1000 monedas.
Al ser la primera moneda de estas características
acuñada por España y ante la gran espectación creada,
*es muy posible que se agote rápidamente.*:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mk73 (16 May 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> *YA VAN BAJANDO, OIGA QUE SE LAS QUITAN DE LAS MANOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silverwindow (16 May 2017)

Almenos si no fuera tan absolutamente horrible...
Fea no,lo siguiente.


----------



## asqueado (16 May 2017)

mk73 dijo:


> asqueado dijo:
> 
> 
> > *YA VAN BAJANDO, OIGA QUE SE LAS QUITAN DE LAS MANOS*
> ...


----------



## mk73 (16 May 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> mk73 dijo:
> 
> 
> > *mk73* tu crees normal que alguien pague por esa moneda tres veces lo que vale el metal, por muy bonita que sea que no lo es, no se, como bien dices para gustos los colores, pero vamos hay que estar muy loco para hacerlo.
> ...


----------



## mk73 (5 Sep 2018)

pues vuelven al ataque con otra nueva moneda de kg plata


----------



## kikepm (5 Sep 2018)

Que le den por culo a la FNMT.

Que tiempos aquellos en que la moneda de plata española era el patrón global.

Ahora, siguen dedicados a la misma estafa desde hace siglos mientras España sigue desangrándose y cayendo por el barranco hacia la miseria,


----------



## asqueado (5 Sep 2018)

Pues os voy a informar lo ultimo de la FNMT, de :XX:
Segun informacion de numismatica visual, van a sacar una serie de 20 monedas coloreadas de barcos de la nueva serie Historia de la Navegación. En principio la serie se pondrá a la venta entre los meses de octubre y noviembre, emitiéndose dos monedas por mes. El precio rondará los 15 a 16 euros por moneda. Como veis en la imagen de abajo, donde aparece la cara común a toda la serie, éstas monedas de cuproníquel cuentan con un valor facial de 1,5 euros.



























las mias que se queden con ellas, prefiero comprar 1 onza de plata que me sale mas barata:XX::XX:


----------



## mk73 (6 Sep 2018)

se esfuerzan al maximo los de la fnmt para quitarse del medio los pocos clientes que les quedan


----------



## mk73 (6 Sep 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> Veo que es un concurso de Lameculos
> 
> El Dolar
> y la Estatua de la Libertad



pues a diferencia que la de kg de la fnmt aun se encuentra hasta en la web de la fnmt o por internet ; la francesa esta agotada desde hace tiempo!!


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Sep 2018)

La colección de los barcos es muy hermosa de diseño. La pega es que sea de cobre y niquel. Me extraña que al menos una parte no la hayan sacado en plata.


----------



## MIP (6 Sep 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> es que la francesa tiene 500 leuros de valor facial no 300 como la Gitanolandia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pues ahora valdría más de facial que de plata porque está el kilo a menos de 500€


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2018)

Moneditas de cobre con nikel para que no reverdeen, estos tipos tienen unos huevos como, como, como (joder me han reventado el huevimetro).

Antes te aleavan metales de cobre en plata, ahora directamente te meten cobre a precio de plata, hay que reconocer que en esto se han superado.


----------



## asqueado (6 Sep 2018)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> La colección de los barcos es muy hermosa de diseño. La pega es que sea de cobre y niquel. Me extraña que al menos una parte no la hayan sacado en plata.



Bueno sobre el papel se ven muy bonitos los barcos, luego quizas cuando se tenga en mano se vea un pegote de colores y no se podra distinguir en condiciones y el circulo que cubre a los mismos y el reverso se pongan feos pues ya me diras, y el precio de 15 o 16 euros ++++++ IVA :XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2018)

Monedas para ANALFABURROS... Y algunos de éstos las comprarán. Eso SÍ que tiene "delito"...

Saludos.


----------

